# Pictures of cars with 14" wheels



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

I did a search and came up with nothing. I would like to see pictures of cars with 14" wheels. If your riding on 14's, post some pics? I mainly would like to see cars with the popular 175-70R14 tire.

Thanks.


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

starwire


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool Chevy!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 16 2011, 04:42 PM~19886411
> *starwire
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Feb 16 2011, 06:23 PM~19887255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE! I gotta get mine on so I can post some pics on here


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

mine

tru spokes ... 175-75s (size not made anymore) hopefully 520s soon


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

on 5.20`s :dunno:


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 17 2011, 12:33 AM~19889633
> *mine
> 
> tru spokes ... 175-75s (size not made anymore) hopefully 520s soon
> ...


I never get tired of seeing your '63 Todd. That's one bad ass ride. Everything about it is awesome! How would those 520s ride for a daily driver?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Feb 16 2011, 02:31 PM~19885811
> *I did a search and came up with nothing.  I would like to see pictures of cars with 14" wheels. If your riding on 14's, post some pics?  I mainly would like to see cars with the popular 175-70R14 tire.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Feb 17 2011, 08:35 AM~19891709
> *I never get tired of seeing your '63 Todd. That's one bad ass ride. Everything about it is awesome!  How would those 520s ride for a daily driver?
> *



thanks homie, i REALLY apprecaite that.. it has a long ways to go tho

520s on a daily, eh they could be ok... but most people would rather be a little more safe on 175-70s or 175-75s


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 17 2011, 12:33 PM~19892522
> *thanks homie, i REALLY apprecaite that.. it has a long ways to go tho
> 
> 520s on a daily, eh they could be ok... but most people would rather be a little more safe on 175-70s or 175-75s
> *


Your welcome man! I thought about 175-70s, but Eryk with LBCC mentioned that Hankook made a 185-75 that looked good. Have you heard about those?


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

185-75s dont look bad at all, and they are EASY to find


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 17 2011, 01:33 PM~19892870
> *185-75s dont look bad at all, and they are EASY to find
> *


Yeah I'm debating between 175-70 or 185-75. I had thought about 15's, but I would rather stay with 14's if I could find some skinny white walls. I have found both sets from Az connection on this site. Anybody got any more pics they'd like to post?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 16 2011, 05:42 PM~19886411
> *starwire
> 
> 
> ...


my brand new screen saver!!!!  :biggrin:  sweet car!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62+Feb 17 2011, 11:24 AM~19892815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not hankooks but my 65 on rockets and 185/75/r14


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 AM~19891723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

14's look like shit :barf:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 AM~19891723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

on 185-75... good size for a daily... they ride good :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 17 2011, 10:36 PM~19898852
> *14's look like shit :barf:
> *



so ur sayin the first 20 years worth of lowrider cars and a lot since then all look like shit?

get the fuck outta here with that uneducated bullshit..


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 18 2011, 05:31 AM~19900278
> *so ur sayin the first 20 years worth of lowrider cars and a lot since then all look like shit?
> 
> get the fuck outta here with that uneducated bullshit..
> *


13's are and always will look better than 14's  oh and educate these nuts in your mouth


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ss_@Feb 17 2011, 11:49 PM~19898243
> *not hankooks but my 65 on rockets and 185/75/r14
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking 65. Those tires look good too. I think I've decided on that size.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

14s and 520s :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY+Feb 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19889912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

14 deep dish supreme wheels :0


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 19 2011, 11:45 PM~19914066
> *14 deep dish supreme wheels  :0
> 
> 
> ...


those are bad ass :0


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 19 2011, 11:45 PM~19914066
> *14 deep dish supreme wheels  :0
> 
> 
> ...


70 looks good on supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 20 2011, 09:21 AM~19915257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs some tru classics :biggrin:


----------



## funkytown67 (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Feb 16 2011, 03:31 PM~19885811
> *I did a search and came up with nothing.  I would like to see pictures of cars with 14" wheels. If your riding on 14's, post some pics?  I mainly would like to see cars with the popular 175-70R14 tire.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

195/75 14's

I've got another set of D'z on 185/75's and they look the same, just drop the car down a little bit lower. Both handle and ride good.


----------



## funkytown67 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I like the look of 14s on bigger cars because they fill the wheel well more and can still lay pretty low


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19901607
> *13's are and always will look better than 14's    oh and educate these nuts in your mouth
> *


Every one is entitled to their opinion. No matter how dumb they are (MR FLAMBOYANT). This is a post about 14" not 13" Maybe you didn't read that before you came in to this topic, maybe you just like to bash on people from the comfort of your own home with out being face to face, or maybe your mom dropped you on ur head as a child. Either way grow up.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 6 2011, 07:55 PM~20030646
> *Every one is entitled to their opinion. No matter how dumb they are (MR FLAMBOYANT). This is a post about 14" not 13" Maybe you didn't read that before you came in to this topic, maybe you just like to bash on people from the comfort of your own home with out being face to face, or maybe your mom dropped you on ur head as a child. Either way grow up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*14's with 175-70R14 tires*









*IMO 14's DONT LOOK TOO BAD. I LIKE MINE. I WOULDN'T GO WITH 13's ON A SMALL ASS TIRE FOR MY RIDE.*


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 8 2011, 09:08 AM~20041581
> *14's with 175-70R14 tires
> 
> 
> ...


I like 14s as well, to me they are safer and fill out the wheel well better. I have 14" cragars on my 74 project monte right now. I also have 14" 72 spoke crosslaced for when my project is done. I love the cragars though. Old school stuff right there.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

old pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

175/70/14 hankook


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 8 2011, 09:08 AM~20041581
> *14's with 175-70R14 tires
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic i had a 4 door 82 on 14s back in the day , now there on my heavy ass 79 sedan deville , all so got a set for my new project a 79 , 2 door coupe deville . i roll 14s because they are small enough too lay low & safe enough to trust on the hwy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 17 2011, 08:37 AM~19891723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all those tires need is some white wall :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickk12277 (Feb 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Mar 6 2011, 07:55 PM~20030646
> *Every one is entitled to their opinion. No matter how dumb they are (MR FLAMBOYANT). This is a post about 14" not 13" Maybe you didn't read that before you came in to this topic, maybe you just like to bash on people from the comfort of your own home with out being face to face, or maybe your mom dropped you on ur head as a child. Either way grow up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Slo-ride (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sick-8_@Feb 19 2011, 11:45 PM~19914066
> *14 deep dish supreme wheels  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 Very sick lookin' !!! :nicoderm: uffin: smokin' topless.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 23 2011, 10:21 PM~19945305
> *195/75 14's
> 
> I've got another set of D'z on 185/75's and they look the same, just drop the car down a little bit lower.  Both handle and ride good.
> ...


thank you for these, I was wondering how that size would look on my 95

my old 93 tc on 185-75-14, car went to the shredder last month, wheels died thanksgiving '09 when my rear axle snapped


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

...on 14's......


----------

